# Doberman stool poop concerns



## kmehr87 (Sep 29, 2013)

I have a 2 year old doberman and after reading some on the web I'm concerned that his stool may be indicating a health problem.

He is 2 yrs old, about 75lbs and very lean. He was neutered in February. He has a lot of energy, and looks healthy, acts healthy and has a voracious appetite.

His stool is concerning to me. Starting in january and lasting till about march, he had uncontrollable, explosive diarrhea everyday in the house while I was at work. Getting him neutered, and feeding him a heaping spoonful of pumpkin and a diet of blue buffalo put an end to the diarrhea. However, ever since, every one of his poops is very soft, the first half in log form and the latter half in pudding form. Additionally, it is yellowish tan in color and smells absolutely awful. This describes every single one of his poops, usually happens twice a day. Should I be concerned?


----------



## briteday (Feb 10, 2007)

Take the dog to a vet, along with a fresh stool sample. Tell them everything you have said here. Dogs all have dfferent habits. But to know if it is normal or not, only a vet can tell you i the dog is healthy.


----------



## Solc (Sep 28, 2013)

I'd have the vet do a Tli and b12 blood test for epi it costs about 230 but that'd be the concern I have. I just went through all of this with my pup, and from the research I've seen that's symptoms of epi.


----------



## xoxluvablexox (Apr 10, 2007)

It's def not normal. Yellowish tan stools are never normal. It could be anything dealing with the liver, gallbladder and pancreas. It could be an issue with the intestines, like Giardia which prevents proper fat absorbing which can result in yellow greasy stools. 

It could be EPI but I think if it was a problem for this long you would notice some weight loss since you're dog wouldn't be able to break down their food correctly because of a lack of pancreatic enzymes. 

Try pressing on your dogs stomach and seeing if there is any pain. Usually with gallbladder problems that would be the case. 

You def need to get the liver, gallbladder, & pancreas checked out with blood work. The stool sample might not show up with anything because giardia won't always be found in every stool even if the dog does have the parasites.


----------

